# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  What should I look for in an SMP clinic?

## white crown

How do you know you have found a quality clinic?  What should I ask or look for in the ink that they use?  I want to ensure that the ink does not ever turn blue or green.

----------

